# Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart marks"



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

unk2


:bateman


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:batista3


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

"Can I swear?"
Oh Punk you're adorable. :bateman


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

unk

PG Punk. :vince3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Well that definitely needed to be said.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Rockin the Cesaro tee


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:lmao Henry at the background.

:henry

EDIT: :markhenry

EDIT2: FUCK THIS SITE!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Well this is just awesome.


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Punk doesn't want anything to do with Smart Mark :henry1


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:bron3


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:aj


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Mark Henry :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

He does know that the more of a prick he is the more the smarks will love him? 

Oh and :henry1


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



VINT said:


> :lmao Henry at the background.
> 
> :henry
> 
> ...


Post of the year!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



SJFC said:


> He does know that the more of a prick he is the more the smarks will love him?
> 
> Oh and :henry1


I'm pretty sure he does know...which is why he does it.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Haha, ghetto Punk, "Where all mah smart markz at?"

The number of fucks given by Punk about us internet twats is the same as the number of Cena heel turns coming this sunday.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

So basically he told everyone here "Fuck you."
What's he got against smarks though? It's practically his entire fan base. 
Oh wait, he hates all his fans, that's right.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It's practically his entire fan base.
> .


wrong


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:grant


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Greatest of his generation, love it.

BALLS.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:lmao at the interaction between Punk and Henry


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



doinktheclowns said:


> wrong


How so?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

LOVE Punk!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Named in honour of Mark Henry, baptised by CM Punk. The new breed of mark - the strong mark. May we all deadlift 500 lbs while marking out STRONG to our saviours, Mark and Punk.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Smarks are the only interesting thing left about wrestling? these wrestlers unappreciate us.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Haha Punk..You still like us right??.....Right?....

:aries2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> So basically he told everyone here "Fuck you."
> What's he got against smarks though? It's practically his entire fan base.
> Oh wait, he hates all his fans, that's right.


It's just his attitude to hate on everything.

I don't mind his comment, though. The feeling is mutual over here.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Loudness said:


> Named in honour of Mark Henry, baptised by CM Punk. The new breed of mark - the strong mark. May we all deadlift 500 lbs while marking out STRONG to our saviours, Mark and Punk.


:clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



wrestling_junkie said:


> Smarks are the only interesting thing left about wrestling? these wrestlers unappreciate us.


No, they're what's ruining it.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

OMG punk you so funny best interview ever so awesome look at him the way he said that omg #GOAT #bestintheworld #greatestroll #ownage #lolol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

We love you too, punk


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:bosh

Well that wasn't very nice :cena2


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

I wish WWE television allowed this. Even if it was censored lol.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Look what you've done John Cena, shame on you.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Best thing about the video was Mark Henry off screen.



Broflovski said:


> Punk doesn't want anything to do with Smart Mark :henry1


Damn sure doesn't


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

"Punk said FUCK YOU! to me. I should love him more."


IWC logic unk


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

lol @ the Henry part.



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> So basically he told everyone here "Fuck you."
> What's he got against smarks though? It's practically his entire fan base.
> Oh wait, he hates all his fans, that's right.


He was only referring to the ones that got butt hurt by the Paul Bearer stuff.

10:37


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:lmao at Henry


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

I don't give a shit if punk likes us or not.

Fact is, he entertains us, he'll get cheered regardless. Take notes Cena.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> I don't give a shit if punk likes us or not.
> 
> Fact is, he entertains us, he'll get cheered regardless. Take notes Cena.


^ Masochist.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:lmao

I love "Smart" Mark Henry.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

CM Punk just laid out another pipebomb this time to the smarks unk2

I wonder if Vince will see this and punish CM Punk as really this is bad publicity insulting the fans that bring money to the company


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

lol @ Mark Henry


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

I just realised he forgot to mention his opinions on mean marks, even though he's facing one this Sunday.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Dunmer said:


> lol @ the Henry part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

LOL at Punk and Henry

I don't get why he said this though,I mean most smarks fucking love him.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Loudness said:


> I just realised he forgot to mention his opinions on mean marks, even though he's facing one this Sunday.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Fair enough, i'm sure people who don't do my job but watch me do it, think they know it better would piss me off at the end of the day.. 

STRONG MARK ftw though... lol


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

This made me crack up.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Gandhi said:


> LOL at Punk and Henry
> 
> I don't get why he said this though,I mean most smarks fucking love him.


I guess it´s only him being a heel. He just wants everybody to hate him right now. Or probably it´s just what they said before and this was adressed to smarks wanting AE back but disliking the Paul Bearer segments.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Watch the full video guys before commenting, he just said fu to the people who were comlaning about the Paul Bearer stuff.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Punk just destroyed every single fan he has on here. From now on, Punk marks will be defending a man who doesn't even like them.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Dartz said:


> Punk just destroyed every single fan he has on here. From now on, Punk marks will be defending a man who doesn't even like them.


Only his strong marks will stay faithful.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Dartz said:


> Punk just destroyed every single fan he has on here. From now on, Punk marks will be defending a man who doesn't even like them.


YOu have to watch the full video posted a page or so back to get the full idea. The video in the OP is edited with a bias to screw with people.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

It sounds like he doesn't really know who smart marks are, he just responded to being told smart marks that didn't like the Paul Bearer stuff.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

CM Punk will be loved even more from this theres no point him trying to be hated

And CM Punk wearing Cesaro's t shirt is obviously him sending a message to Vince saying your an idiot leaving off a great talent like Cesaro off the Wrestlemania 29 card


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

He was joking watch the whole video MARKS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Clearly the interviewer hadn't seen this poll which shows that the majority of us have no problem with the Paul Bearer stuff unk2

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/749274-last-punk-taker-segment-too-much.html


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



DwayneAustin said:


> Clearly the interviewer hadn't seen this poll which shows that the majority of us have no problem with the Paul Bearer stuff unk2
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/749274-last-punk-taker-segment-too-much.html


Yeah because less than 500 people matter out of the millions and millions of the fanbase

:flip


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

"Certain media outlets pick and choose what I say" 

The irony in this thread is funny - the only people complaining are the ones who haven't watched the full video.

Thanks for posting the full video was a good interview


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Love how Punk and Ambrose are supporting Cesaro by wearing his tshirt. It's the little things with these guys.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Shouldn't be allowed on TV, TBH.
Get offended? Fuck you is the answer according to him.


----------



## Joey Blue91 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Lol, most of CM Punks fans are smarks, besides I'd rather be a smark than a dumbass. Plus the irony of this clip is he's wearing an Antonio Cesaro shirt, the people that appreciate Cesaro are smarks as well, I like Cesaro, he's a great worker. Also where did Punk used to wrestle? Ring of Honor and 95% of their fan base are smarks that think they're above entertainment, not all of them but a lot of them. Also Punk cuts a worked shoot promo 2 years ago stating some things only smarks would pick up on, then he states in the ring that Tyson Kidd is an underrated workhouse, again the smarks were buzzing and now all of a sudden it's fuck you, kinda stupid. But enough of the facts, why would you really be offended? I could care less about what Punk thinks, as long as he shows up to RAW on monday night and entertains me who gives a fuck, to be honest though he knows that the smarks are all cheering for him at the moment so as a heel he's just trying to gain heat.


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

ManicMichaelMyers - Why the fuck would you put Kelly Kelly fan on ignore? She's easily the best poster on here, she's adorable 

I'm mainly a lurker, but the biggest benefit of having an account here 
is being able to view her profile to see all her recent posts


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



blandy85 said:


> ManicMichaelMyers - Why the fuck would you put Kelly Kelly fan on ignore? She's easily the best poster on here, she's adorable
> 
> I'm mainly a lurker, but the biggest benefit of having an account here
> is being able to view her profile to see all her recent posts


WTF?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Loudness said:


> Only his strong marks will stay faithful.


He's obviously just testing our loyalty for when the rapture happens. Those that chose to stick by him will descend to heaven while the rest will rot in hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Not a big deal, IMO. He was clearly in character in that interview. All about the work a few days before WM.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*










It works every single fucking time.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

He's a heel. He wants to be hated. It is his job to be hated. We are supposed to want the Undertaker to kick his ass.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



blandy85 said:


> ManicMichaelMyers - Why the fuck would you put Kelly Kelly fan on ignore? She's easily the best poster on here, she's adorable
> 
> I'm mainly a lurker, but the biggest benefit of having an account here
> is being able to view her profile to see all her recent posts


Thank you for the support  and you should post more often


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

*Charming*


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Awesome. 

And did anyone see Cena "turning heel."


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk just laid out another pipebomb this time to the smarks unk2
> 
> I wonder if Vince will see this and punish CM Punk as really this is bad publicity insulting the fans that bring money to the company


You mean the one that bitch about everything and stream every show? Yeah, Vince sure loves those fans.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Smarks are the guys that usually like ROH... Kind of ironic considering his background and views on ROH.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Disrespecting Paul Bearer's death and Jerry Lawler's heart attack was fine, but this is a step too far. I am offended. What a heel.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> And did anyone see Cena "turning heel."


lol yeah I liked that


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



K2K12 said:


> Smarks are the guys that usually like ROH... Kind of ironic considering his background and views on ROH.


eh not necessarily, smarks find anything and everything to complain about with wrestling.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Azuran said:


> You mean the one that bitch about everything and stream every show? Yeah, Vince sure loves those fans.


Streaming shows is essential considering Vince is ripping off the fans with a shitty product and as for the bitching that comes with the territory


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Dunmer said:


> He's obviously just testing our loyalty for when the rapture happens. Those that chose to stick by him will descend to heaven while the rest will rot in hell.


What if I just "like" him and not so much a mark for him? Do I just go to lingo or something?


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



DanM3 said:


> "Certain media outlets pick and choose what I say"
> 
> The irony in this thread is funny - the only people complaining are the ones who haven't watched the full video.
> 
> Thanks for posting the full video was a good interview


Exactly. It's ironic that in the same video he complains about words being taken out of context someone takes something out of that video and does exactly just that. Just makes his point stronger.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Saying that to his fanbase, not very nice


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Loudness said:


> Only his strong marks will stay faithful.


:rock4


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Pumpkin, you're marking for an asshole.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

"You are strong, Mark!" :lmao Mark is the man.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

What?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

In 2009 I would've.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Mark Henry was fantastic.

Punk is fucking clueless since his only fans are smarks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*











That's amazing :lmao It's so depressing that that will never really happen. Would be the greatest entrance of all time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



scrilla said:


> Mark Henry was fantastic.
> 
> Punk is fucking clueless since his only fans are smarks.


Oh god. Your avatar is a perfect "Deal with it" photo. :lmao


I don't think he's clueless. He just doesn't necessarily like most wrestling fans, especially his own fans, and will always openly mock the hell out of them. It's just funny that his fans still bend over and take it like precious bottoms.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

I thought he was straight-edge; why is he using the F-word?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Lol a few people are actually mad about it in the comments.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Wow. CM Punk being a douche. Shocking.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

An empty message from an empty guy. Anyone who uses their intelligence against the WWE should apparently fuck themselves. Sincerely, CM Punk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Punk being a douche, like always. :lmao

Loved the interaction with Henry and Punk.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Dunmer said:


> lol @ the Henry part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His personality is total shit. I wonder if he has any actual true friends. What I mean is, I'm sure he has friends and girlfriends and all that, but does anyone ACTUALLY like him?

He's a great heel no doubt. He's such a fucking prick that he's perfectly suited to his heel role. He even admits to thinking himself a sociopath with an odd sense of pride. That's not something to be proud of.

Overall, he can say "Fuck you" all he wants to me. I'll return it right back at him. I've spent $0 on CM Punk, so that's as big as a fuck you as a fan can give.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

No fuck you and creative for using the death of a man days after he passed away to SELL(yes, sell) a depth-less storyline that even his family feels uncomfortable with.

Mark Henry ftw though lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Rosenberg with dem scoopz.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

And lol at Mark Henry on the back.

CM Punk: "Alright, fuck you"
Mark Henry: "Are you talking to me? calling me a smart mark?"
CM Punk: "No, you're a strong Mark"

:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

lol at people being mad at that


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

The true video should be posted in the OP so people can stop taking this out of context.

And lol at people being mad at him or telling him he has no friends because he said "fuck you" to people who he were probably saying worse things to him and don't know what they are talking about.

And what does being straight edge has to do with saying curse words... some people.

It's obvious he speaks his mind and sometimes doesn't have a filter, doesn't mean he is a bad person just that he has some views on society behaviors that are not what most people have.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



kiguel182 said:


> The true video should be posted in the OP so people can stop taking this out of context.
> 
> And lol at people being mad at him or telling him he has no friends because he said "fuck you" to people who he were probably saying worse things to him and don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious he is retarded, ill, not well. Joking around about someone's death? He might as well say "fuck you" to Paul Bearer's grave. This isn't a laughing matter and this isn't entertainment, it's wrong. Forget about putting the toilet lid down or taking your dirty clothes from under the bed and putting them in the laundry basket, act human. Those tattoos have seeped into his skin TOO FAR to the point that there's nothing but EMPTY thoughts in the form of EMPTY words coming out of an EMPTY GUY.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

He's saying "fuck you" to all the idiots that are so butthurt over the Paul Bearer stuff.

And he's right in doing so.

GOAT.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

[email protected] Edge people apparently don't swear.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He's saying "fuck you" to all the idiots that are so butthurt over the Paul Bearer stuff.
> 
> And he's right in doing so.
> 
> GOAT.


I expected more from a Punk fan. I guess it's true, Punk really is one in a million. He has the power to make his fans his own personal shield.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> His personality is total shit. I wonder if he has any actual true friends. What I mean is, I'm sure he has friends and girlfriends and all that, but does anyone ACTUALLY like him?
> 
> He's a great heel no doubt. He's such a fucking prick that he's perfectly suited to his heel role. He even admits to thinking himself a sociopath with an odd sense of pride. That's not something to be proud of.
> 
> Overall, he can say "Fuck you" all he wants to me. I'll return it right back at him. I've spent $0 on CM Punk, so that's as big as a fuck you as a fan can give.


Watch his DVD, as you have zero idea what you're talking about. Everybody who knows Punk have said countless times that if you do know him, he's the greatest friend in the world. 

Joey Mercury was about to lose his house and Punk gave him a cheque in the 6 figures to buy it. Sounds like a shitty person to me, you're right.



> I expected more from a Punk fan. I guess it's true, Punk really is one in a million. He has the power to make his fans his own personal shield.


What's the problem with what he's saying? People are so badly butthurt over this storyline.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Gotta love Punk. :lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

:vettel 

I DON'T LIKE YOU ANYWAY


Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He's saying "fuck you" to all the idiots that are so butthurt over the Paul Bearer stuff.
> 
> And he's right in doing so.
> 
> GOAT.



I highly doubt it. Butthurt is exactly the response he wanted from that move, if anything I'd say he's saying it to the guys that cheered him after he did it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



greendayedgehead said:


> I highly doubt it. Butthurt is exactly the response he wanted from that move, if anything I'd say he's saying it to the guys that cheered him after he did it.


The video of the entire interview was posted. He said "Fuck You" in response to the interviewer asking him what his thoughts were of all the "smart marks who are outraged over the Paul Bearer stuff."


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

That's settled it, CM Punk is now the greatest heel ever.

Says fuck you - Elicits rage that can rival even HULK'S SMASH.

Oh, and btw? I think wrestling, and Punk is too tame right now.

TH


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

The interviewer was saying smart marks were outraged at what happened, and Punk said "good", so he was satisfied about how he was able to sucker the smarks into acting like...marks. lol. so the "fuck you" was more like a rub-it-in-your-face "fuck you."


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Why the hell are you all agreeing with him? he is talking to you. haha.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

I'm with Punk on this. Fuck them.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> The video of the entire interview was posted. He said "Fuck You" in response to the interviewer asking him what his thoughts were of all the "smart marks who are outraged over the Paul Bearer stuff."


Oh. Working them even more, in that case.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

CM Punk is working the smarks and your all falling for it :lmao hes just that damn good

And my god if WWE swerve us on Sunday with CM Punk actually breaking Undertaker's streak the whole IWC will go into meltdown. Sunday/Monday will be interesting reading


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Couldn't give two fucks what Punk thinks of me. Just think it's pathetic that he takes out his anger on everyone because he was a loner/bullied child as well as having a family that hates him.

Even more hilarious because he also was that same person on the Internet as a fan who bugged wrestlers to take pictures with him and his nerdy friends.

Phil Brooks is an asshole.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



CenaSux84 said:


> Couldn't give two fucks what Punk thinks of me. Just think it's pathetic that he takes out his anger on everyone because he was a loner/bullied child as well as having a family that hates him.
> 
> Even more hilarious because he also was that same person on the Internet as a fan who bugged wrestlers to take pictures with him and his nerdy friends.
> 
> Phil Brooks is an asshole.


Wow. I finally understand. He uses those tattoos to cover the bruises he got as a child.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



CenaSux84 said:


> Couldn't give two fucks what Punk thinks of me. Just think it's pathetic that he takes out his anger on everyone because he was a loner/bullied child as well as having a family that hates him.
> 
> Even more hilarious because he also was that same person on the Internet as a fan who bugged wrestlers to take pictures with him and his nerdy friends.
> 
> Phil Brooks is an asshole.


:lol

Gotten to.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Lmao, this is great.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Making the people who hate him hate him more and those that love him love him more. Wonder what the crowd will be like for the Taker match.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

a lot of battered wife syndrome going on in here.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Do people here not read the previous posts or do they just choose to ignore them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> It's pretty obvious he is retarded, ill, not well. Joking around about someone's death? He might as well say "fuck you" to Paul Bearer's grave. This isn't a laughing matter and this isn't entertainment, it's wrong. Forget about putting the toilet lid down or taking your dirty clothes from under the bed and putting them in the laundry basket, act human. Those tattoos have seeped into his skin TOO FAR to the point that there's nothing but EMPTY thoughts in the form of EMPTY words coming out of an EMPTY GUY.


Cry more and go watch saturday morning cartoons if this offends you. Tired of people being forced to pussy foot around the little whining brats that just can't turn the channel instead of trying to destroy what they don't like.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



GingerNinja257 said:


> Do people here not read the previous posts or do they just choose to ignore them.


I chose to ignore them because 100% of the time they comes from worthless people with worthless opinions.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Kabraxal said:


> Cry more and go watch saturday morning cartoons if this offends you. Tired of people being forced to pussy foot around the little whining brats that just can't turn the channel instead of trying to destroy what they don't like.


I'm not destroying anything. I'm not absorbing Zack Ryder's destroyed career and spewing out at Punk. I'm stating the truth, and if there's any bit of human left inside you, you'd open up a little hole in your already empty hole of a life and take what I said in.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



GingerNinja257 said:


> Do people here not read the previous posts or do they just choose to ignore them.


It's easier to hate when you choose to stay ignorant.

And ignorance is something that this thread doesn't lack.

From not understanding the video to thinking straight edge people can't swear this as it all.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> I chose to ignore them because 100% of the time they comes from worthless people with worthless opinions.


I wont disagree with you there, but if you read some of the previous posts you will see that this video is taking out of context.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



kiguel182 said:


> It's easier to hate when you choose to stay ignorant.
> 
> And ignorance is something that this thread doesn't lack.
> 
> From not understanding the video to thinking straight edge people can't swear this as it all.


Clearly CM Punk's life isn't straight at all. It's crooked because there's not one person in this whole world that would use someone's death as a way to make money and then say "fuck you" to the people who find that offensive. You can only take so much drugs before collapsing and you can only give so much blood for donuts before fainting. Punk is on the edge and the fall is a long way down.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> a lot of battered wife syndrome going on in here.


:lmao :lmao damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> Clearly CM Punk's life isn't straight at all. It's crooked because there's not one person in this whole world that would use someone's death as a way to make money and then say "fuck you" to the people who find that offensive. You can only take so much drugs before collapsing and you can only give so much blood for donuts before fainting. Punk is on the edge and the fall is a long way down.


You are either trolling or you are delusional. Either way is useless to explain it to you since you are clearly not open to new ideas.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

LOL 

Can't believe this thread is still open. Why are people not watching the whole video? If you are complaining and have not watched the entire interview you can't have an opinion on it


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



kiguel182 said:


> You are either trolling or you are delusional. Either way is useless to explain it to you since you are clearly not open to new ideas.


I'm doing neither. My mind is completely open to new ideas so long as they aren't coming from someone who has CM Punk in their signature and responding to a CM Punk related THREAD. There's a little biased in the air and it's making it hard to breathe in here.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Cm Punk is a controversial motherfucker...


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It seemed like he said it more in joking than anything, not really somthing to be upset about. 

And LOL at Mark Henry in the background, shit nearly got real there for a second.
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

The only people offended are the people who are offended by punks mere presence. It's kind if ridiculous but more funny than anything.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> I'm doing neither. My mind is completely open to new ideas so long as they aren't coming from someone who has CM Punk in their signature and responding to a CM Punk related THREAD. There's a little biased in the air and it's making it hard to breathe in here.


So you are open to new ideas but not from someone who his a CM Punk fan. Yeah, you seem like a really open person. 

So is the second one. Delusional. Good to know.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> I'm not destroying anything. I'm not absorbing Zack Ryder's destroyed career and spewing out at Punk. I'm stating the truth, and if there's any bit of human left inside you, you'd open up a little hole in your already empty hole of a life and take what I said in.


Uh huh... I'm inhuman for not taking offense at a character being used to further an angle? Especially when the man behind that character would, right now, be cheering wildly at his legacy being such a central factor to Wrestlemania? I'm inhuman then. Doens't bother me one bit.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

People must know more than Moody's family who said this was ok. Some people just get offended with everything amazing.

Cm Punk knows how to mess with people, that's for sure.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



doinktheclowns said:


> wrong


He's right tho, nobody with a sane mind thinks Punk is anything but a midcarder. Don't make me use the numbers.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



DanM3 said:


> LOL
> 
> Can't believe this thread is still open.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Mark Henry is fucking fantastic.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Strong marks.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



kiguel182 said:


> People must know more than Moody's family who said this was ok. Some people just get offended with everything amazing.
> 
> Cm Punk knows how to mess with people, that's for sure.


I think they were misled. They probably weren't aware that it would go as far as it did.
Dumping an urn full of ashes on Taker, with implications that they're Mr. Moody's? Don't even start with "No, they were supposed to be Bearer's" because it's irrelevant. The real person actually just died.

I'm not personally upset, but I feel for his family (who once again, even though they apparently agreed, I believe were misled). So I don't take Punk's 'fuck you' personally, but if his family's gotta see this interview, it makes Punk look like the cunt that he is.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I think they were misled. They probably weren't aware that it would go as far as it did.
> Dumping an urn full of ashes on Taker, with implications that they're Mr. Moody's? Don't even start with "No, they were supposed to be Bearer's" because it's irrelevant. The real person actually just died.
> 
> I'm not personally upset, but I feel for his family (who once again, even though they apparently agreed, I believe were misled). So I don't take Punk's 'fuck you' personally, but if his family's gotta see this interview, it makes Punk look like the cunt that he is.


It has already been established that the Moody family did not feel misled. It was just hard for them to watch in general because...well...why wouldn't it be? One doesn't stop mourning a loved one over night.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Taker2theMoon said:


> It has already been established that the Moody family did not feel misled. It was just hard for them to watch in general because...well...why wouldn't it be? One doesn't stop mourning a loved one over night.


Just speculating. I haven't seen every thread on the subject. Indeed, grieving is not a one day process.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I think they were misled. They probably weren't aware that it would go as far as it did.
> Dumping an urn full of ashes on Taker, with implications that they're Mr. Moody's? Don't even start with "No, they were supposed to be Bearer's" because it's irrelevant. The real person actually just died.
> 
> I'm not personally upset, but I feel for his family (who once again, even though they apparently agreed, I believe were misled). So I don't take Punk's 'fuck you' personally, but if his family's gotta see this interview, it makes Punk look like the cunt that he is.


I don't know if you are a blind hater or a reasonable guy but I'm going to give it a shot:

You might think they were mislead but do you know that? You don't. You just assume the worse and that Cm Punk his the worst guy.

Is just the version that paints the worse picture of Punk. You might be right but it might be just all planed and that he was going to drop the ashes. I don't see him doing that without talking with Undertaker at least. I don't find it offensive either way so is kind of indifferent to me.

This is almost double kayfabe. You have the kayfabe for the marks and then you have kayfabe for the smarks. Is genius if you think about it.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Just speculating. I haven't seen every thread on the subject. Indeed, grieving is not a one day process.





> The son of Paul Bearer, Michael Moody, isn’t upset with WWE for the use of his late father’s likeness in the build to CM Punk vs. Undertaker at Wrestlemania 29. Moody just felt the closing segment of this week’s WWE Raw was hard to watch and it wasn’t what he envisioned. Below is a text message Moody sent to WWE that was relayed with permission to ...................com:
> 
> 
> "Hey. I woke up in time to watch the tail end of the show. What you explained would happen happened. Which is fine. Just it was a little difficult to watch it play out. I put a message on Facebook last night saying that we approved it but it wasn’t what I envisioned. That I didn’t have anything to say. Well woke up this morning and that quote is being used all over “media outlets”. For the record. I was fine w it. Was hard to watch but y’all are professionals and I trust."
> ...


It was discussed here.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Shit could of got real with Mark Henry saying to CM Punk ''you talking about me'' CM Punk saved his ass with the strong Mark comment

I do wonder though if CM Punk would be like this if someone was disrespting his sister he seems to be very protective of her from the feud he had with Chris Jericho


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

lol


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Shit could of got real with Mark Henry saying to CM Punk ''you talking about me'' CM Punk saved his ass with the strong Mark comment
> 
> I do wonder though if CM Punk would be like this if someone was disrespting his sister he seems to be very protective of her from the feud he had with Chris Jericho


Mark Henry was joking. Everyone says that he his a very nice guy in person. He was messing with Punk.

He was not going to beat Punk lol It was a joke. A pretty good one.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



kiguel182 said:


> Mark Henry was joking. Everyone says that he his a very nice guy in person. He was messing with Punk.
> 
> He was not going to beat Punk lol It was a joke. A pretty good one.


The CM Punk posters on your wall, does his eyes watch you? How about the CM Punk figurines positioned on your table, do they give off gestures of disbelief? The CM Punk clothing in your drawers, do they come to life at night and stand over you as you sleep? Because if there's anything something or someone should do in your presence, it's being afraid. Like I said before, your opinions are as empty as yourself. The stab wounds you get for being CM Punk's knight in shining armor will eventually catch on. You, like everyone else, empty. Believe me when I tell you, those holes in my wall are nothing compared to the bruises my girlfriend is going to get when she comes home late from "work" AGAIN. Not you, not anyone, NOBODY call me delusional.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

what the hell


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> The CM Punk posters on your wall, does his eyes watch you? How about the CM Punk figurines positioned on your table, do they give off gestures of disbelief? The CM Punk clothing in your drawers, do they come to life at night and stand over you as you sleep? Because if there's anything something or someone should do in your presence, it's being afraid. Like I said before, your opinions are as empty as yourself. The stab wounds you get for being CM Punk's knight in shining armor will eventually catch on. You, like everyone else, empty. Believe me when I tell you, those holes in my wall are nothing compared to the bruises my girlfriend is going to get when she comes home late from "work" AGAIN. Not you, not anyone, NOBODY call me delusional.


Ultimate Warrior is that you? :uhoh


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> The CM Punk posters on your wall, does his eyes watch you? How about the CM Punk figurines positioned on your table, do they give off gestures of disbelief? The CM Punk clothing in your drawers, do they come to life at night and stand over you as you sleep? Because if there's anything something or someone should do in your presence, it's being afraid. Like I said before, your opinions are as empty as yourself. The stab wounds you get for being CM Punk's knight in shining armor will eventually catch on. You, like everyone else, empty. Believe me when I tell you, those holes in my wall are nothing compared to the bruises my girlfriend is going to get when she comes home late from "work" AGAIN. Not you, not anyone, NOBODY call me delusional.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Now it's time to go to youtube and look up UW promos.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> The CM Punk posters on your wall, does his eyes watch you? How about the CM Punk figurines positioned on your table, do they give off gestures of disbelief? The CM Punk clothing in your drawers, do they come to life at night and stand over you as you sleep? Because if there's anything something or someone should do in your presence, it's being afraid. Like I said before, your opinions are as empty as yourself. The stab wounds you get for being CM Punk's knight in shining armor will eventually catch on. You, like everyone else, empty. Believe me when I tell you, those holes in my wall are nothing compared to the bruises my girlfriend is going to get when she comes home late from "work" AGAIN. Not you, not anyone, NOBODY call me delusional.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



stepping stool said:


> The CM Punk posters on your wall, does his eyes watch you? How about the CM Punk figurines positioned on your table, do they give off gestures of disbelief? The CM Punk clothing in your drawers, do they come to life at night and stand over you as you sleep? Because if there's anything something or someone should do in your presence, it's being afraid. Like I said before, your opinions are as empty as yourself. The stab wounds you get for being CM Punk's knight in shining armor will eventually catch on. You, like everyone else, empty. Believe me when I tell you, those holes in my wall are nothing compared to the bruises my girlfriend is going to get when she comes home late from "work" AGAIN. Not you, not anyone, NOBODY call me delusional.


Clap Clap Clap.

That was awesome. Clearly you have watching the promo work of CM God and you are learning from the man himself. Amazing.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

I don't get it? The smarks are his only fan base.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

YES! YES! YES! :lmao


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



GillbergReturns said:


> I don't get it? The smarks are his only fan base.


Its amazing what a little bit of manipulative editing can do if the term smart mark who its supposedly aimed at lived up to the smart bit of the description they'd not react they way some have to it....


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Quality heel work, as usual.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Goat Face Killer said:


> Its amazing what a little bit of manipulative editing can do if the term smart mark who its supposedly aimed at lived up to the smart bit of the description they'd not react they way some have to it....


Tip: The more you dissect what it means to be a mark, or what "smart mark" means etc, the more ammunition you throw on the fire. It's best to completely ignore the term. It's like a self-perpetuating argument.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Punk must of read some of Hawksea's posts about how Hawksea thinks he could kick Punk's 97lb malnourished ass and how he thinks Punk looks like some garbage collector/hobo. :lol


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

If CM Punk did a shit on one of his fans and smeared it all over the fans face and then took a nice long yellow piss on him the fan would still love him. It is like being a religious nut. CM Punk + Religion = CM Punkigion.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

CM Punk hates his main fanbase? We knew that years ago. He's probably kicking himself every night trying to get people to hate his character. His character is actually cool, his real life persona is shit.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Surely CM Punk + Religion = The Second City Saint Peter? Blessed in the World? A St. Paul Layman Guy? ...


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Who the fuck cares if Punk like smarks or not?

His job is to entertain, nobody cares about his personal opinions.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

CM Punk was overpushed to the moon and he isn't moving business, he isn't drawing, what a waste. He has never been anything more than a really good midcard.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Fuck SMARKS!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



afender. said:


> Fuck SMARKS!


Only the Strong Marks live.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

There's his new gimmick right there. Mark Henry coming to the ring in a suit, wearing reading glasses and reading a book on quantum physics as he walks to the ring.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Novak Djokovic said:


> There's his new gimmick right there. Mark Henry coming to the ring in a suit, wearing reading glasses and reading a book on quantum physics as he walks to the ring.


Kinda like Green Hulk. Damn I like this idea. Smart Mark WWE Champion. I can see it.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck up"*

*Wrestling with Rosenberg*

Pretty good interview watch from *7:15 on *to hear the comments 






Says "so called fans" don't understand wrestling terms/lingo and use them incorrectly.
Telling them to *"shut the fuck up and enjoy the show"*unk3


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Smart Mark and Damnien Sandow - Smart Scholars

Or a Stable of Sandow, Rhodes and Mark - The Moustache Geniuses.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Shame on all of you for missing the obvious pun - Intellectual Chocolate.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Punk hates the fans in general. HeS a scumbag. So many stories about him treating fans badly ad he even hit one on tv lol.

Fuck him. He will never main event WM AHAHAH


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Someone's gonna get their ass teached 

Smart Mark The Intelectual Chocolate. It needs to happen. Internet go to work!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

So Punk did another interview with Pete Rosenberg soon afterwards and said this:

*Rosenberg: "Does it ever annoy you when smart fans cheer you when they're supposed to be booing you?"

Punk: It doesn't annoy me so much they pay a ticket, they pay their money to see us they can do whatever they want"*

So yeah, Punk was directing his "fuck you" at the guy's complaining about the Bearer storyline not his smark fans.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Rofl.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



SJFC said:


> So Punk did another interview with Pete Rosenberg soon afterwards and said this:
> 
> *Rosenberg: "Does it ever annoy you when smart fans cheer you when they're supposed to be booing you?"
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



kiguel182 said:


> Link?







Around the 2:30 mark


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



SJFC said:


> Around the 2:30 mark


Thanks.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Interesting that he didn't originally want to do any of the Bearer stuff.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Yeah, people should really listen to that interview BEFORE start throwing shit around. Makes a fool out of most people here.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

So much bitterness in here it almost tastes sweet.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

I dont consider myself a smart mark or a mark just a fan. I dont really complain to much about the product. Some things are good some things suck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Wrestling with Rosenberg: CM Punk*

Punk berrying dem people who use the term 'Cheap Heat'

Good unk2


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Wrestling with Rosenberg: CM Punk*

Punk seems quite easy-going and reasonable in this one. 

Interesting to hear that he was against the Bearer stuff initially but decided to go all the way once he was convinced otherwise.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Wrestling with Rosenberg: CM Punk*



DwayneAustin said:


> Punk berrying dem people who use the term 'Cheap Heat'
> 
> Good unk2


You're not allowed to use the term "bury"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Wrestling with Rosenberg: CM Punk*



afender. said:


> You're not allowed to use the term "bury"


Dammit. Sorry Punk unk3


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Doesn't punk know that the smarks can only give it and not take it? 
Punk just stated what the whole of the wwe roster wants to convey to the smarks.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*

The Heyman interview is great too:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*

30+ pages


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*

inb4 choke2death


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*



Redead said:


> inb4 choke2death


Will be a good race with Hawksea and Billion Dollar Man. Can't wait for dem posts


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*

Really, Punk?? Really??


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*

Good interview. Rosenberg always has great interviews with wrestlers even with guys I don't care for like Big Show.



Evolution said:


> The Heyman interview is great too:


Damn, I didn't know Lesnar had that disease since before college. Really makes you wonder how he would've been if he was at 100% in his original run and UFC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

Gotta agree with him here. When the heel you like gets heat, it's just heat. When the heel you don't like gets heat, it's cheap heat or X-Pac heat. Because you and you alone can tell the difference :lol


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

He's literally throwing his own marks under the bus. But like the sheep they are, they'll still suck his dick regardless. Smarks are dumber than casuals tbh. And no I'm not a smark. More on the casual side than anything. I don't nitpick the shit out of everything.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*



Redead said:


> inb4 choke2death


rton
rton
:rock


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

Jesus, an interviewer who stops to listen to the answer.. now thats fucking dying breed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

The casual fan tries to use these terms correctly, but more often that not fails to correctly use them.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wrestling terms as in what? Id like to see how punk would "draw heat" if bearer didn't die. It's already bad enough he isn't credible enough to go up against the streak.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

Wow, it just struck me that I know a guy who is just like CM Punk in real life. Cocky, arrogant, douschey sounding who is great at insulting people and putting them down. And yet it sounds so cool when he does it, but you hope that it doesn't get directed at you. No, CM Punk doesn't get cheap heat. He gets heat cuz he's a good heel. But yes, there is such a thing as cheap heat and often people do misuse the term because of their bias.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

Both interviews were awesome. Really left me with a crave of the wrestling lifestyle. Wanna be back in the late 80's/90's drinking with the 'boys' after a show.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> He's literally throwing his own marks under the bus. But like the sheep they are, they'll still suck his dick regardless. Smarks are dumber than casuals tbh. And no I'm not a smark. More on the casual side than anything. I don't nitpick the shit out of everything.


If anything it sounds like the opposite. He's having a dig at his naysayers who just accuse of him using cheap heat to get over, when in fact he's stating it's authentic heat.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

Just finished watching it

CM PUNK IS A KANYE FAN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

Damn wrestling fans

They ruined wrestling


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> He's literally throwing his own marks under the bus. But like the sheep they are, they'll still suck his dick regardless. Smarks are dumber than casuals tbh. And no I'm not a smark. More on the casual side than anything. I don't nitpick the shit out of everything.


"Literally."


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*



Dunmer said:


> Damn, I didn't know Lesnar had that disease since before college. Really makes you wonder how he would've been if he was at 100% in his original run and UFC.


Maybe he would've been able to pull off that Shooting Star Press at Wrestlemania 19 :vince2


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> He's literally throwing his own marks under the bus. But like the sheep they are, they'll still suck his dick regardless. Smarks are dumber than casuals tbh. And no I'm not a smark. More on the casual side than anything. I don't nitpick the shit out of everything.


All he said was that he basically doesn't like the misuse of words that they use, by people who are not in the industry.

Yet, somehow he's throwing us under the bus :deebo

TH


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

Was a good interview, I believe people should just sit back and enjoy the show I agree with him.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Wrestling terms as in what? Id like to see how punk would "draw heat" if bearer didn't die. It's already bad enough he isn't credible enough to go up against the streak.


Not a credible opponent for Undertaker?

If you ARE speaking in terms of kayfabe, he's had the longest WWE title reign of the modern era, beaten just about every main-eventer and upper mid-carder on the WWE roster over the past year and a half and only lost to arguably the two biggest stars in the company (Rock and Cena) while having beaten Cena multiple times in the past few years. He has been hands down the most dominant wrestler for the majority of the last 18 months. More wins on PPV than any other wrestler in that time.

If you're referring to him not being a credible enough opponent to go against the streak in a non-kayfabe way then you're even stupider than I thought. What doesn't make him a credible opponent? He is going to lose the match anyway so what does it matter? He's had more high-rated matches in the past 18 months than most if not all of the roster, always delivers good long matches on PPV (as proven by his title reign) and working with Taker who does the same for Wrestlemania it seems like a great match potential in terms of the mix of their styles.

If anything this is the first time in Punk's career that he's been credible enough to work against the streak. His promos have been outstanding, he's not showing any "fear" towards Taker like most plebs that he faces and he's had a lengthy title reign behind him to legitimise himself as a main event star.

Pull your finger out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*



DwayneAustin said:


> Will be a good race with Hawksea and Billion Dollar Man. Can't wait for dem posts


AND THE WINNER IS BILLION DOLLAR MAN!!!! 

Also Billion dollar man learn what the word literally means. I have not watched the video but if he is actually picking people up and throwing them under buses I will be shocked. You are exactly the person he is on about when it comes to mis-using words based on the posts so far.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*

Love how Punk's just himself at some overly corporate conference.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

And I quote...

Heels draw "cheap heat" by blatantly insulting the fans, a local sports team, or the town they are performing in. This is called "cheap" because it is an easy way for heels to receive boos. Faces will sometimes do the equivalent, referred to as a cheap pop, by referring to the town or promising to "win one for the fans".

So...remember all those promos from...July until the present when Punk goes out there and calls the fans idiots? Yeah...cheap heat. Its cheap because it takes no skill. You know, like going out there and doing shoot promos? Fucking Great Khali could get heat doing that.

You know, the more of these personal interviews I watch, the less and less I think of Punk now. He seems kinda like Lesnar in that he hates having fans and being famous, and really just wants high admiration and tons of praise (that he thinks he deserves) while being left alone. Holy Christ, the ego on this guy. Its shocking because you look at how highly he thinks of himself, and then compare it to what he's accomplished in this industry, and they are nowhere near on par. Ed Leslie 2013.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



Evolution said:


> Not a credible opponent for Undertaker?
> 
> If you ARE speaking in terms of kayfabe, he's had the longest WWE title reign of the modern era, beaten just about every main-eventer and upper mid-carder on the WWE roster over the past year and a half and only lost to arguably the two biggest stars in the company (Rock and Cena) while having beaten Cena multiple times in the past few years. He has been hands down the most dominant wrestler for the majority of the last 18 months. More wins on PPV than any other wrestler in that time.
> 
> ...


Obviously none of that matters since he has no muscles and weighs under 100 lbs.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms*



Mclovin it said:


> AND THE WINNER IS BILLION DOLLAR MAN!!!!
> 
> Also Billion dollar man learn what the word literally means. I have not watched the video but if he is actually picking people up and throwing them under buses I will be shocked. You are exactly the person he is on about when it comes to mis-using words based on the posts so far.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



KO Bossy said:


> *Ed Leslie 2013.*


Now you're going too far.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Honestly all heat is kinda cheap

I mean all being heel really is, is just doing whatever it takes to get the fans to hate you and want you to get your ass kicked

In that regards, all bets are off, you do whatever it takes to get booed

Especially in the modern age where you can insult a dead guy and still get cheered


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> And I quote...
> 
> Heels draw "cheap heat" by blatantly insulting the fans, a local sports team, or the town they are performing in. This is called "cheap" because it is an easy way for heels to receive boos. Faces will sometimes do the equivalent, referred to as a cheap pop, by referring to the town or promising to "win one for the fans".
> 
> ...


Never really got the complete prick vibe from Lesnar so I don't really know how you came about that comparison. Care to elaborate?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

"Shut the fuck up and watch the show!"

Wow... only time I will ever agree with CM Punk.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Nothing funnier than a bunch of posters on wrestlingforum.com desperately denying that they're smart marks.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

If only they would let him do this on a live microphone


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk will be loved even more from this theres no point him trying to be hated
> 
> And CM Punk wearing Cesaro's t shirt is obviously him sending a message to Vince saying your an idiot leaving off a great talent like Cesaro off the Wrestlemania 29 card


Punk is one of the reasons that guy doesn't have a spot. As long as he's always put above him (and it is always), he's cock blocking him as much as anyone else.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



SinJackal said:


> Punk is one of the reasons that guy doesn't have a spot. As long as he's always put above him (and it is always), he's cock blocking him as much as anyone else.


How is Punk the reason Cesaro is not on the card? Please explain this logically. How is it Punk's fault WWE are booking the US champion badly? When has Punk run how other wrestlers are booked? Punk has nothing to do with Cesaro shitty booking and not being on the card.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

I have a feeling CM Punk is going to have a post wrestling career similar to Bret Hart. Where he is a huge mark for himself and just shoots off on whoever he wants with bias filled interviews lol. And I'm saying that as a huge fan of Punk and Bret.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Now you're going too far.


Yeah, you're right...nobody will be on the same level as Ed Leslie.

At least Punk has a lot going for him in terms of talent.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Mclovin it said:


> How is Punk the reason Cesaro is not on the card? Please explain this logically. How is it Punk's fault WWE are booking the US champion badly? When has Punk run how other wrestlers are booked? Punk has nothing to do with Cesaro shitty booking and not being on the card.


It doesn't really require a super logical explanation since it's extremely obvious. A certain number of wrestlers can be on the card at once. Punk is one of the guys above Cesaro, hence, he's as much a reason as anyone else on the card for Cesaro not being on it.

I didn't say Punk runs how other wrestlers are booked, you strawmanned that in yourself so you could fabricate yourself some outrage over my comment.

If you seriously want a more elaborate reasoning for my opinion (which it seems like you don't based on your lazy strawmanning, but here it is anyway), it would be that when guys like Punk politic themselves into keeping their position for very long, extended periods of time, it harms everyone else on the roster beneath them. Guys like Cesaro don't grow because Punk's still on top. If Cesaro ever did start building up momentum, he would've been fed to Punk just like Ziggler, Bryan, and Ryback were when they got hot last year.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



brandiexoxo said:


> Never really got the complete prick vibe from Lesnar so I don't really know how you came about that comparison. Care to elaborate?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know people who have read his book Death Clutch (ghost written by Heyman). They've warned me to stay away. Apparently, all Lesnar does is crab and bitch about how inconvenient and annoying it is for him to be a star, and how he just wants a normal life and for people to leave him alone.

Punk seems sort of the same way. He plays to all of the internet fans, and then publicly criticizes and insults them. He tries to get over with the crowd, then punches a guy in the audience. It all comes across as a man who desperately wants fame and recognition, but then when he gets it, he acts all put out. I've heard of people going to him for autographs and that he's been grumpy because he's reading his comics or listening to music. Real first world problems.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

I could swear I saw this posted today..how did this get to 24 pages?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



SinJackal said:


> It doesn't really require a super logical explanation since it's extremely obvious. A certain number of wrestlers can be on the card at once. Punk is one of the guys above Cesaro, hence, he's as much a reason as anyone else on the card for Cesaro not being on it.
> 
> I didn't say Punk runs how other wrestlers are booked, you strawmanned that in yourself so you could fabricate yourself some outrage over my comment.
> 
> If you seriously want a more elaborate reasoning for my opinion (which it seems like you don't based on your lazy strawmanning, but here it is anyway), it would be that when guys like Punk politic themselves into keeping their position for very long, extended periods of time, it harms everyone else on the roster beneath them. Guys like Cesaro don't grow because Punk's still on top. If Cesaro ever did start building up momentum, he would've been fed to Punk just like Ziggler, Bryan, and Ryback were when they got hot last year.


So there is no logical reason at all.... There are plenty of people who should not be on the mania card but punk ain't one of them and by that logic undertaker is to blame for no Cesaro on the card. So is the rock, cena, del rio. The fact that fandango is on the mania card and the us champion ain't is a joke. Cesaro not being on the mania card has zero to do with punk. More to do with wwe being wwe. Your reasoning is silly and just looks like you are bashing punk for the sake of bashing him. Him facing undertaker for the streak has no impact on whether Cesaro gets on the card.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



cyrus_cesar said:


> I could swear I saw this posted today..how did this get to 24 pages?


People LOVE/HATE CM PUNK.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

There's no such thing as a smart mark.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



SinJackal said:


> It doesn't really require a super logical explanation since it's extremely obvious. A certain number of wrestlers can be on the card at once. Punk is one of the guys above Cesaro, hence, he's as much a reason as anyone else on the card for Cesaro not being on it.
> 
> I didn't say Punk runs how other wrestlers are booked, you strawmanned that in yourself so you could fabricate yourself some outrage over my comment.
> 
> If you seriously want a more elaborate reasoning for my opinion (which it seems like you don't based on your lazy strawmanning, but here it is anyway), it would be that when guys like Punk politic themselves into keeping their position for very long, extended periods of time, it harms everyone else on the roster beneath them. Guys like Cesaro don't grow because Punk's still on top. If Cesaro ever did start building up momentum, he would've been fed to Punk just like Ziggler, Bryan, and Ryback were when they got hot last year.


The reason Cesaro is not on the card is because Sin Cara got injured again -__-...


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I know people who have read his book Death Clutch (ghost written by Heyman). They've warned me to stay away. Apparently, all Lesnar does is crab and bitch about how inconvenient and annoying it is for him to be a star, and how he just wants a normal life and for people to leave him alone.
> 
> Punk seems sort of the same way. He plays to all of the internet fans, and then publicly criticizes and insults them. He tries to get over with the crowd, then punches a guy in the audience. It all comes across as a man who desperately wants fame and recognition, but then when he gets it, he acts all put out. I've heard of people going to him for autographs and that he's been grumpy because he's reading his comics or listening to music. Real first world problems.


I've heard nothing but good things about Death Clutch and have personally read it myself. He seems like a very down to earth guy who likes to be private. He doesn't like the fact that being a star goes hand and hand with disrupting his privacy. What's the harm there? I've seen tons of pics of him with fans and heard nothing but nice things from people who have had the balls to go up to the dude. I think a lot of people confuse being private and not liking people in his buisness with being a dick and due to his tough guy persona I can see where that may come off as him being similar to Punk. Difference is Punk is a genuine douchbag, Lesnar just appears to be one(although iv never seen it) 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

The whole lensar part. I think lensar don't wanna have to be in character all the time. Any time u see hogan he in character basically Brock wants to raise his family and bang sable and go hunting and fishing


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Mclovin it said:


> So there is no logical reason at all.... There are plenty of people who should not be on the mania card but punk ain't one of them and by that logic undertaker is to blame for no Cesaro on the card. So is the rock, cena, del rio. The fact that fandango is on the mania card and the us champion ain't is a joke. Cesaro not being on the mania card has zero to do with punk. More to do with wwe being wwe. Your reasoning is silly and just looks like you are bashing punk for the sake of bashing him. Him facing undertaker for the streak has no impact on whether Cesaro gets on the card.


Sure, if you want to blame them all too, go ahead. Punk's been blaming everyone (legends in particular) for guys not getting spots for a couple years now. . .when he himself has been one of the people clogging those spots up every single time. That's the point I just made.

"Zero to do with Punk"? We just discussed how it is partially Punk's fault. He's one of the people taking up a spot on the card, like he does on every card. Or were you just throwing out some inaccurate hyperbole for fun?

While you think my reasoning is "silly" and looks like I'm just bashing Punk for the sake of bashing him, you're reasoning looks silly and like you're just defending him for the sake of defending him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

If Punk is turning heel on the smarks, does that mean hes turning face for the marks?

these are the big questions


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> So basically he told everyone here "Fuck you."
> What's he got against smarks though? It's practically his entire fan base.
> Oh wait, he hates all his fans, that's right.


There are Punk marks who stick up for him disrespecting fans trying to get autographs. He could do anything and they would still try to justify it.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He's saying "fuck you" to all the idiots that are so butthurt over the Paul Bearer stuff.
> 
> And he's right in doing so.
> 
> GOAT.


Agree 100% GOAT. No one can touch this guy he just has the IT Factor.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



SinJackal said:


> Sure, if you want to blame them all too, go ahead. Punk's been blaming everyone (legends in particular) for guys not getting spots for a couple years now. . .when he himself has been one of the people clogging those spots up every single time. That's the point I just made.
> 
> "Zero to do with Punk"? We just discussed how it is partially Punk's fault. He's one of the people taking up a spot on the card, like he does on every card. Or were you just throwing out some inaccurate hyperbole for fun?
> 
> While you think my reasoning is "silly" and looks like I'm just bashing Punk for the sake of bashing him, you're reasoning looks silly and like you're just defending him for the sake of defending him.


Just a blind mark, CM Punk has not been given a chance to shine yet, He gets stuck in crappy fued's while John Cena is facing the likes of The Rock for the second time as well.

Punk is a proven draw for the WWE even when they barley put him over.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ShadowCat said:


> Just a blind mark, CM Punk has not been given a chance to shine yet, He gets stuck in crappy fued's while John Cena is facing the likes of The Rock for the second time as well.
> 
> Punk is a proven draw for the WWE even when they barley put him over.


Crappy feuds like facing The Undertaker right after coming out of a program with The Rock who you just mentioned?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Not a credible opponent for Undertaker?
> 
> If you ARE speaking in terms of kayfabe, he's had the longest WWE title reign of the modern era, beaten just about every main-eventer and upper mid-carder on the WWE roster over the past year and a half and only lost to arguably the two biggest stars in the company (Rock and Cena) while having beaten Cena multiple times in the past few years. He has been hands down the most dominant wrestler for the majority of the last 18 months. More wins on PPV than any other wrestler in that time.
> 
> ...




Look at undertakers past 5 wrestlemania matches. All more credible/iconic superstars and bigger threats to the streak. Undertaker should only be facing true icons at this point (Cena, Rock, Lesnar). Not some higher midcarder that held the title for the rock to take it away. Only reason punk was champion that long. Also, punks title reign was absolute shit. Only main evented 3 ppvs in 2012. How embarrassing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Lol at Mark Henry


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Wait... Kelly Kelly is Jewish?


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*



Evolution said:


> Not a credible opponent for Undertaker?
> 
> If you ARE speaking in terms of kayfabe, he's had the longest WWE title reign of the modern era, beaten just about every main-eventer and upper mid-carder on the WWE roster over the past year and a half and only lost to arguably the two biggest stars in the company (Rock and Cena) while having beaten Cena multiple times in the past few years. He has been hands down the most dominant wrestler for the majority of the last 18 months. More wins on PPV than any other wrestler in that time.
> 
> ...



You do make a lot of valid points, but he's coming off three straight losses to the Rock and Cena on PPV and RAW though. With the title he would have been a credible opponent.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ShadowCat said:


> Agree 100% GOAT. No one can touch this guy he just has the IT Factor.


Wow...there's dick sucking, and then there's...this.

The ONLY 'IT' factor element I'd agree with you with on Punk is his promo ability, and even that's starting to wear thin (considering its the same bloody promo over and over-he just complains). In ring, he's pretty good, but nothing spectacular. His look is pretty bad (the tattoos on his chest look like bird shit, sadly). His character is very one dimensional...this is the IT factor to you? Sounds more like shit factor.

Punk's promo skills are by far his best trait, and people lately really REALLY seem to be blowing them out of proportion. He's great for this time period, but you're fooling yourself if you'd put him on a higher pedestal than legends like Flair, Austin, Dusty, Foley and company.



ShadowCat said:


> Just a blind mark, CM Punk has not been given a chance to shine yet, He gets stuck in crappy fued's while John Cena is facing the likes of The Rock for the second time as well.
> 
> Punk is a proven draw for the WWE even when they barley put him over.


Yes, those 2s back in the fall really support that, as well as the lowest rating in 15 years.

By the way, how did Punk get stuck in crappy feuds when he main evented 2 PPVs against Dwayne, anyway? Or did you forget those...? And correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he go over Cena at NoC AND Survivor Series?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Watch his DVD, as you have zero idea what you're talking about. Everybody who knows Punk have said countless times that if you do know him, he's the greatest friend in the world.
> 
> Joey Mercury was about to lose his house and Punk gave him a cheque in the 6 figures to buy it. Sounds like a shitty person to me, you're right.
> 
> ...


GOAT Post.


----------



## Weed Duck (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Nice ego on this guy.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Fuck you too bitch


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Cena is definition of x-pac heat...


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Weed Duck said:


> Nice ego on this guy.


Feed it more


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Oh punk....giving the middle finger to PG! Haha


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Shouldn't insult your companies fans when they don't have many left.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



kobra860 said:


> There are Punk marks who stick up for him disrespecting fans trying to get autographs. He could do anything and they would still try to justify it.


*LOL that's so true.*


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



KO Bossy said:


> Wow...there's dick sucking, and then there's...this.
> 
> The ONLY 'IT' factor element I'd agree with you with on Punk is his promo ability, and even that's starting to wear thin (considering its the same bloody promo over and over-he just complains). In ring, he's pretty good, but nothing spectacular. His look is pretty bad (the tattoos on his chest look like bird shit, sadly). His character is very one dimensional...this is the IT factor to you? Sounds more like shit factor.
> 
> ...


Is the age of most people on this forum 9-12 years old? dick sucking and shit factor? really?


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Lol well we did ruin wrestling it was a lot easier when people believed in kaytabe and went along with the status quo haha. On the real I'm tired of all smarks saying their favorite is buried ortreated like shit every time they lose. I swear if one more person sYs punk is treated unfair and doesn't get what he deserves I'm going to become a serial killer.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Hbk96rRko09 said:


> Lol well we did ruin wrestling it was a lot easier when people believed in kaytabe and went along with the status quo haha. On the real I'm tired of all smarks saying their favorite is buried ortreated like shit every time they lose. I swear if one more person sYs punk is treated unfair and doesn't get what he deserves I'm going to become a serial killer.


Not gonna lie I was like that when I see Punk vs Taker was being readied for Wrestlemania, but I finally found sense and saw even though this won't mainevent it is still one of Punks biggest match ever. The fact that Taker and wwe put punk in a streak match with taker at wm shows how high they regard him. Can't wait now!


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Exactly. Not to mention a reign longer than all of hbks or tbe rocks reigns combined. Be was champion while owning cena not I smackdown with the secondary title but on tbe main sbow with the primary title


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Hbk96rRko09 said:


> Exactly. Not to mention a reign longer than all of hbks or tbe rocks reigns combined. Be was champion while owning cena not I smackdown with the secondary title but on tbe main sbow with the primary title


I agree. However my only gripe left is the fact that hhh beat him for no reason and never gave punk his win back (yet anyway) and i do feel punk deserves a win over rock or a big name star sooner or later.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

I agree and he will get that, but although I'm a much bigger Fan of punk tban cena no o e deserves that more than cena hes in tbat atmosphere punk is starting too reach and this win solidifies tbat. 0unk is next In line to cement that legacy. Punk is top 5 ever IMO talen5wise and I consider him 5be bes5 mic wormer snd character tbe wwe has ever had and hbk is my life long idol and favorite ever het I can say that about punk I wish other people weren't so biased


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

So Punk asked Taker for a match at Wrestlemania because he needed something big and his marks here say he didn't want to face Taker at Wrestlemania :lol.So yeah i agree with Punk about his message for the smarks.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Well fuck you too, Punk


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



kobra860 said:


> There are Punk marks who stick up for him disrespecting fans trying to get autographs. He could do anything and they would still try to justify it.


True story

On another note I think CM Punk's just trying to lose the fan boys and crowds who chant his name, even though he's blatantly a heel and wants to be booed. I think he made his point pretty clear. :lol


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Love the Cesaro T-Shirt. Lol at the people that didn't understand who he said "fu" to.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Punk is just a boss these days. dat Heyman influence


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Can someone tell me exactly what a smark is? I see the word being thrown around in so many different contexts, that I don't even know what it means anymore. I at one point knew, but it's escaped me. 

So one of you guys, please tell me what a smark is.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Looks like Punk is aiming the "Fuck you" moreso at the people annoyed and offended over the Paul Bearer storyline (as said in the longer interview). Even so, Punk seems to have his ego on in these clips. He is mad over people mis-using wrestling terms? :lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Well you only need to look at this forum to see people misusing them on a daily basis. Just read Raw discussion threads about how everyone is BURIED all the time.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Cmpunk91 said:


> I agree. However my only gripe left is the fact that hhh beat him for no reason and never gave punk his win back (yet anyway) *and i do feel punk deserves a win over rock or a big name star sooner or later*.


He already have several wins over Cena. What more can you ask?


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Punk's oldschool, he's playing the heel. He won't be happy until another old lady takes a swing for him, *then* he'll know he's done his job. All us cynical fucks may like him anyway, but that goes against the grain of what he's trying to do. When a sold out stadium unanimously boos him out of the place, he'll go home a happy boy.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Hawksea said:


> He already have several wins over Cena. What more can you ask?


Not enough in my opinion. None of his wins over cena were clean anyway. He deserves a big clean win or two over a big superstar.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk is just an entertaining asshole. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's message to the smarks*



ShadowCat said:


> Just a blind mark, CM Punk has not been given a chance to shine yet, He gets stuck in crappy fued's while John Cena is facing the likes of The Rock for the second time as well.
> 
> Punk is a proven draw for the WWE even when they barley put him over.


God, what an idiotic statement. All Punk has done lately is hold the title longer than anyone has in like 40 years... and had major feuds with the biggest stars in the WWE... but the WWE hasn't put him over? What more do you really want? The guy has been stuffed down our throats the last two years. He has been pushed more than anyone else. It makes me think there is something wrong with Punk if there are actually people out there complaining that he's not getting enough of a push... maybe he sucks so badly that even though he's given massive pushes people don't notice because of how he can't stand out enough.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Not to mention Punk's literal last feud was against the Rock (and he had John Cena pretty much all summer and autumn). They are not crappy feuds. 

But Punk had the illusion of being pushed more than an actual push. He has the historic title reign, but none of the big marquee moments that should accompany it. He was booked horribly in the midcard, and all his should-be BIG wins were cowardly or flukey. Not really his fault at all, he had to go with what was written.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Not enough in my opinion. None of his wins over cena were clean anyway. He deserves a big clean win or two over a big superstar.


Like it or not, Cena put over Punk for 5 or 6 PPVs and you have to be happy about it. Punk got countless wins over Cena, got to do work with many new guys, got to work with THE ROCK and now he's going to work with the Undertaker and If you say his career is crippled because he never won clean over a guy like Cena is asinine. Punk was showcased for an entire year and you should be thankful and thank the wrestling gods that he isn't fed to a guy like...Kofi I guess.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



WrestlinFan said:


> Punk is just an entertaining asshole.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, you're half right.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



KingJohn said:


> Well, you're half right.


So you mean Rey Mysterio isn't an asshole? 8*D


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



SJFC said:


> Around the 2:30 mark


Everyone on this forum should watch this longer interview with CM Punk and see the full picture before judging him on that other clip. And its good to know he didnt want to do the whole mocking Paul Bearer at first this shows he does have a heart. Awesome interview CM Punk is a cool dude. Thanks for posting 



SinJackal said:


> Punk is one of the reasons that guy doesn't have a spot. As long as he's always put above him (and it is always), he's cock blocking him as much as anyone else.


CM Punk is not the reason why Cesaro doesnt have a match on the Wrestlemania 29 card. Its fucking Vince who is to blame hes to stupid to see how talented Cesaro is. Yet Vince has put Fandango on the Wrestlemania 29 card WTF he hasent even had a match thats just an insult to other wrestlers on the roster who have busted their ass' all year long and for this guy to come along and take their spot when he hasent even worked the main roster for a long time



Riot said:


> Wait... Kelly Kelly is Jewish?


Barbie Blank aka Kelly Kelly is half Jewish and half Christian as her mum is a Christian and her dad is a Jewish


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

I prefere CM Punk as a face, I know im one of the select few... actually no more of a tweener rebel. He reached peak status as a popular rebel (basically babyface) he didnt need the heel turn. Theres so many other people who could of switched heel and pushed to the top. Punk was fine enough in a posistion where he could attack/face/team-up with Cena.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Blueforce7 said:


> Can someone tell me exactly what a smark is? I see the word being thrown around in so many different contexts, that I don't even know what it means anymore. I at one point knew, but it's escaped me.
> 
> So one of you guys, please tell me what a smark is.


A smart mark. A fan who thinks that he knows every aspect of the business even when he hasn't stepped foot into an arena let alone compete in a ring. A fan who judges a certain wrestler's appearance, mic skills, ring skills, charisma and bashes him being unaware of the fact that he himself doesn't have an ounce of anything that Hornswoggle possesses. A fan who cheers his ass off for his favorite wrestler and then turns on that wrestler once he reaches the top. A fan who thinks that he could've done things in a much better way if he was in the situation of a particular wrestler/promoter when in reality he can't even manage his own pocket money. A fan who reads dirtsheets and spoilers on a constant basis and then bitches about how today's product lacks unpredictability. A fan who wants the product to be controversial and edgy but gets easily offended when someone mocks a hear attack or speaks about crossing borders or mocks a dead person. A fan who wants more wrestling and less promos on a wrestling show but doesn't watch Smackdown and calls it the 'B' show. A fan who bashes the company for promoting social media on a constant basis and then downloads their app and follows them on Facebook and Twitter. A fan who bashes the WWE for spoiling major Smackdown results on their website but reads dirtsheets anyway. A fan who is never satisfied by the product and tries to find the silliest reasons to bitch about. A fan who.. well I'll stop here. That fan is you. That fan is me. That fan is each and everyone of us.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



wrestling_junkie said:


> I prefere CM Punk as a face, I know im one of the select few... actually no more of a tweener rebel. He reached peak status as a popular rebel (basically babyface) he didnt need the heel turn. Theres so many other people who could of switched heel and pushed to the top. Punk was fine enough in a posistion where he could attack/face/team-up with Cena.


Yeah, I agree with you. He makes for a really evil heel, but I enjoy his work so much that I want to be able to cheer him and feel good about it, and I can't do that when he's a heel. Well, I could, but it would just feel wrong to cheer for him as a heel, to me at least.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Riot said:


> Wait... Kelly Kelly is Jewish?


unk2

And that is important because.....


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



kobra860 said:


> unk2
> 
> And that is important because.....




Jewish women are portrayed like this ;









where they should be portrayed like this ;


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Vint I love that photo of Barbie . Barbie should represent all Jewish women


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Yeah and they all can happily release the men in the WWE locker-room. 8*D
Eating Cena's dick is kosher I guess. :cena2


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



VINT said:


> Eating Cena's dick is kosher I guess. :cena2


OH MY GOD :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Barbie never slept around backstage


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Then we may have more jewish wrestlers backstage than we thought. I guess her pussy isn't kosher.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Cause you'd know. You saying she didn't holds about as much merit as someone else saying she did.

In fact, no, probably less.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Barbie never slept around backstage


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

There was little sleeping going on, that's for sure.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Where is this going people?

I like that he swore, but honestly, smart marks are the people who got him over and got him employed really.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Exactly if it werent for us CM Punk would of been released years ago. He should be grateful we got him over. He talks about respect well he isnt respecting the fans which is out of order


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Nonsense.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Not enough in my opinion. None of his wins over cena were clean anyway. He deserves a big clean win or two over a big superstar.


I'd argue his win against Cena at MITB was almost entirely clean. You could argue that Cena being distracted by John Lauranitis cost him the victory, but Punk was also distracted by him earlier after having used his finisher on Cena. In my mind it mostly cancels out, and Punk probably wouldn't have been able to get the pin either way if he hadn't already done so much damage throughout the course of the match, but we're speaking in kayfabe terms now.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Where is this going people?
> 
> *I like that he swore*, but honestly, smart marks are the people who got him over and got him employed really.


Yeah, because swearing is SO COOL. What an awesome rebel his is!


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Punk, I love you but..you're an annoying jackass sometimes.

It seems his fanboys will defend him no matter what. I won't defend him here just like I don't defend him when he's rude to fans.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Where is this going people?
> 
> I like that he swore, but honestly, smart marks are the people who got him over and got him employed really.


You've been following Punk all the way down the road of ignorance! The tattoos on his skin are a permanent reminder of how much a failure he is. Straight edge? Bullshit, the only thing that's straight about him is his continuous lies.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Trillionaire_Ted said:


> Yeah, because swearing is SO COOL. What an awesome rebel his is!


I like that he expressed himself strongly. I think you'd notice I've never actually typed a swear on this site.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

dont be a bully punk

be a star


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

The thing I like about Punk is he comes across genuine, whether he is or not nobody will ever TRULY know but I like guys that speak their mind, however fucked up it is.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Telling the smart marks who made him to 'shut the fuck up' doesn't seem like a smart thing to do...


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Lmfao. People in this thread saying, "Punk should be respectful towards us and not be such a meanie". It's because of you little girls, the product can never become edgy again because all you people do is bitch and moan. I bet even if Stone Cold returned like so many of you desire, you'd still find something to bitch about. "He's a part timer". "He's not as good in the ring anymore". "He's taking away important airtime from guys like Ted Dibiase and Hunico!". You people don't know what you want.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



FoxyRoxy said:


> Punk, I love you but..you're an annoying jackass sometimes.
> 
> It seems his fanboys will defend him no matter what. I won't defend him here just like I don't defend him when he's rude to fans.


He wasn't rude to his fans at all. What are you getting at?

Are you people even reading the thread or watching the videos? The ignorance is embarrassing.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Punk's right, though. Imagine, Face Taker vs. Heel Punk, and the crowd reacts the opposite. It would crap all over the story, and specifically, make Punk look heroic for doing what he did to Paul Bearer. That's wrong, but that's what smarks do. They're not there to promote or progress the shows, to make them better; they're there to do all that for themselves.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

My thing is, what the fuck would have they done if paul didn't die? that's all I wanna know.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

I love these Punk topics

Its the same people who call him an asshole and the same people who stick up for him

Punk could donate his kidney or shoot up a hospital and the conversation would be the exact same

The only thing better than this is the 102540237321239732597325.2 I hate Cena topics where i can see the same people say the same things


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



stepping stool said:


> You've been following Punk all the way down the road of ignorance! The tattoos on his skin are a permanent reminder of how much a failure he is. Straight edge? Bullshit, the only thing that's straight about him is his continuous lies.


CM Punk is straight edged theres no doubt about that. And his tattoos represent symbols from his life


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Cheap heat, they are trying too hard to make this guy a star, and its not working.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



DJ2334 said:


> Lmfao. People in this thread saying, "Punk should be respectful towards us and not be such a meanie". It's because of you little girls, the product can never become edgy again because all you people do is bitch and moan. I bet even if Stone Cold returned like so many of you desire, you'd still find something to bitch about. "He's a part timer". "He's not as good in the ring anymore". "He's taking away important airtime from guys like Ted Dibiase and Hunico!". You people don't know what you want.


Don't you dare disrespect Ted Dibiase Jr.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

THREAT :lmao


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Nimbus said:


> Cheap heat, they are trying too hard to make this guy a star, and its not working.


you can't use those terms so "shut the fuck up and enjoy the show"


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

I dont buy that Punk doesn't like smarks...


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Nimbus said:


> Cheap heat, they are trying too hard to make this guy a star, and its not working.


Cheap heat? Its funny how you use a term in which in that exact interview he blasted people for using when they didn't know the meaning.

'They' Who are 'they' because it sure as hell isn't the WWE. You think this was WWE's idea, have him go out and be like "FUCK YOU!" No, it wasn't.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms tells them to "shut the fuck u*

lol, this is sad. Nice to know Punk himself is as delusional and stupid as his fans.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Punk is hilarious. Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

It's such a shame. If the WWE had decent faces (i.e. Cena), Punk would be a much more hated heel. He's one of the few saving graces in this sh*t stain of a company. Blame Vince.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

Punk is honestly one of the most controversial figures in wrestling in recent memory simple as that.

There's always gonna be people who love him and others who can't stand the sight of him, but to deny he has no talent and is straight up shit is wrong. Like someone said his one of the only saving graces in the WWE right now and has been for over 18 months now.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*

People are still on about this? :bruce2


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Taker2theMoon said:


> People are still on about this? :bruce2


It's Punk doing something considered edgy. If we let it run, this thread would reach 100 pages.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Punk is never shy from speaking what is on his mind. It's what makes him awesome


----------



## THATswhatidonow (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

All of his fans are on the internert he basically just told his fans to fuck off. This dude never gets enough. Just stfu already douche


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

33 pages and still going strong. Very funny. Glad I have watched the entire video as I wouldn't want to sound like one of the twats who haven't


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Cm Punk is boring.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

CM "I'm so edgy in the PG era but can I swear?" Punk strikes again. The difference Punk between all the guys you think you're so edgy like them like Stone Cold, The Sandman, New Jack, Dudleys, Raven, Brian Pillman, Taz or Paul Heyman is that they never asked "can I swear?" smiling like a little kid who said "fuck you" when his parents are not there
That's why CM Punk will probably go down in history as the fakest bad guy in the fakest era in history.


----------



## #TGMTEL (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Punk speaks the truth.

I may be a part of it, but I generally hate and and despise most of the IWC and the so called 'smarks'.

You are largely a bunch of utter idiots, to be blunt. You know nothing about wrestling, *at all.*


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Why do you ask a teacher permission to go to the bathroom during the class? Because it's their class under their supervision.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Punk getting dat cheap heat.

:ey


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Look how much heat he's gotten in this thread just by saying "fuck you".


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

PG Punk unk2


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Lol at this thread. "WE R TEH SMARKZ DAT MADE PUNK AS BIG AS HE IS! HE SHUD SUK OUR DIKZ" 

Fuck off, smarks. Nobody likes you.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



Raizel said:


> Lol at this thread. "WE R TEH SMARKZ DAT MADE PUNK AS BIG AS HE IS! HE SHUD SUK OUR DIKZ"
> 
> Fuck off, smarks. Nobody likes you.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Words of god


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



Raizel said:


> Lol at this thread. "WE R TEH SMARKZ DAT MADE PUNK AS BIG AS HE IS! HE SHUD SUK OUR DIKZ"
> 
> Fuck off, smarks. Nobody likes you.


But that's true. I'm not a CM Punk fan but this is the IWC who made him.
This is because of them he get the buzz who brought him into the WWE
And the famous shoot promo sounded like someone they could say and they are the one who talked the most about that

And I'm sorry but CM Punk is stupid. He is one of the faces of the WWE, he should talk with class, not like a little kid. Fuck You isn't the kind of things I expect from a top guy, even Stone Cold had some class when he talked and didn't sounded like a little kid


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



Eclairal said:


> But that's true. I'm not a CM Punk fan but this is the IWC who made him.
> This is because of them he get the buzz who brought him into the WWE
> And the famous shoot promo sounded like someone they could say and they are the one who talked the most about that
> 
> And I'm sorry but CM Punk is stupid. He is one of the faces of the WWE, he should talk with class, not like a little kid. Fuck You isn't the kind of things I expect from a top guy, even Stone Cold had some class when he talked and didn't sounded like a little kid


Lol.. What a pussy..


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> He wasn't rude to his fans at all. What are you getting at?
> 
> Are you people even reading the thread or watching the videos? The ignorance is embarrassing.


I was talking about when he was rude to fans in the past and ripping up autographs. His fanboys still defend him for it........


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Punk said what needed to be said.

Funny thing is, most of the same people will complain about the PG era yet are incapable of enjoying a show without taking childish digs at each other over whom you like.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

This thread still going??? this just shows CM Punk gets people talking unk2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



VINT said:


> Why do you ask a teacher permission to go to the bathroom during the class? Because it's their class under their supervision.


Punk is one of the kids who ask the teacher kindly if they can leave the class only to go outside and brag that he's not in school because he's too cool for this shit


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



DualShock said:


> CM "I'm so edgy in the PG era but can I swear?".


Rosenberg is very well known amongst the WWE superstars. Punk was just being nice and asking if it was ok. fpalm


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Pipebomb!!!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

The Mark Henry interaction was hilarious.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Punk conveniently embraces the demographic when it's in his favor but seems to have problems with those same fans when they say things he doesn't like. During his Summer Of Punk angle, any praise given to him by those fans was fine, but now it's 'fuck you' since they don't praise the angle? Now it's 'they don't know what these insider terms mean' since they call it cheap heat? If I told him he got the biggest 'pop' of the night, would he tell me to stop using insider terms or enjoy the compliment?

I personally don't even hold any of those opinions about the angle, but lets get real. It's silly. Things like this just highlight the fact that the biggest 'marks' (sorry for the insider term) is the wrestlers. When the fans stroke their egos it's fine. When we have an opinion that differ from theirs, we're uppity. The wrestling business is a strange culture, and I suspect it comes from insecurities rooted in the lack of respect outsiders in general have for the industry, so they constantly feel a need to protect it. They don't want know-it-all fans who's never taken part in the industry to plague the culture because I believe they know the truth: wrestling, for all of it's beautiful talent-driven elements, isn't a complicated thing. They try to make it seem more complicated than it is, and get hostile to fans who's never stepped in a ring simplifying it. And we are. Of course there's more to it than us marks on the internet know; but trust me, we know most of it. They know that. And they're fine with it as long as they can use to their advantage, but once our opinions run counterproductive to their plans...'you're just a mark, you know nothing. Fuck you'.

That's not to say that the statements Punk made in that Rosenberg interview was untrue. It was very true. But it's telling that wrestlers (Punk just being one of them) hold those feelings in like bullets in a gun and let off when we dare use our brains in ways they don't approve. It hurt my respect for the industry significantly, because in most other industries, the sentiment of 'I don't believe in using real life death for profit' would at least be a respectable stance worthy of dialog even if everyone doesn't agree or isn't of equal authority, but not in the wrestling industry. The sentiment is instantly dismissed as radical statements from an ideologue. It says a lot.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

He's trying to heel it up, whose to say he's not saying that crap to get under people's skin?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

"Somebody ask for me?"

:lmao


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



Boss P said:


> Punk conveniently embraces the demographic when it's in his favor but seems to have problems with those same fans when they say things he doesn't like. During his Summer Of Punk angle, any praise given to him by those fans was fine, but now it's 'fuck you' since they don't praise the angle? Now it's 'they don't know what these insider terms mean' since they call it cheap heat? If I told him he got the biggest 'pop' of the night, would he tell me to stop using insider terms or enjoy the compliment?
> 
> I personally don't even hold any of those opinions about the angle, but lets get real. It's silly. Things like this just highlight the fact that the biggest 'marks' (sorry for the insider term) is the wrestlers. When the fans stroke their egos it's fine. When we have an opinion that differ from theirs, we're uppity. The wrestling business is a strange culture, and I suspect it comes from insecurities rooted in the lack of respect outsiders in general have for the industry, so they constantly feel a need to protect it. They don't want know-it-all fans who's never taken part in the industry to plague the culture because I believe they know the truth: wrestling, for all of it's beautiful talent-driven elements, isn't a complicated thing. They try to make it seem more complicated than it is, and get hostile to fans who's never stepped in a ring simplifying it. And we are. Of course there's more to it than us marks on the internet know; but trust me, we know most of it. They know that. And they're fine with it as long as they can use to their advantage, but once our opinions run counterproductive to their plans...'you're just a mark, you know nothing. Fuck you'.
> 
> That's not to say that the statements Punk made in that Rosenberg interview was untrue. It was very true. But it's telling that wrestlers (Punk just being one of them) hold those feelings in like bullets in a gun and let off when we dare use our brains in ways they don't approve. It hurt my respect for the industry significantly, because in most other industries, the sentiment of 'I don't believe in using real life death for profit' would at least be a respectable stance worthy of dialog even if everyone doesn't agree or isn't of equal authority, but not in the wrestling industry. The sentiment is instantly dismissed as radical statements from an ideologue. It says a lot.


So much truth there:clap
This is so spot on especially when it comes to Punk. If someone told him 2 years ago how he kayfabe wise didn't deserve it to be in the main event anyway because he lost every match on PPV in the last 12 months against big guys like Orton, Mysterio, Big Show, Undertaker he would come up with 1000 of real life stories how he wanted to leave, contract negotiations, how he was not satisfied because Vince overlooked him, Triple H bullied him, Cena gave up on him, that The Miz was in the WrestleMania main event, Cena always in the main event, how The Rock is so cocky, how his friends Gallows and Smith were released etc. but when some fans bring up the same things up they are a bunch of smart marks who should fuck themselves because they don't get this business.
This guy is on the top when it comes to using this method to get cheap pop (as face) and cheap heat (as heel) but using the same methods against the fans who criticize him


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Well, fuck you too, Janitor.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

really good interview with punk thanks for sharing


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Are people still missing the context here? Man... maybe the term "smart" mark needs to be rethought...


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



Soulrollins said:


> Lol.. What a pussy..


I assume you're talking about me. Sorry but CM Punk is stupid. He is the face of the company and did you see how he acts ? That's what the bad-ass does now ? They just a " Fuck You " and act like they are awesome ? That just makes him looks like the nerd who wanna be cool but that just do everything wrong. The guy shouldn't be a Main-Eventer. He know nothing about being a top guy of the biggest company. There is a difference between being in the WWE and being in the ROH


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

It's been taken down. Dammit. What did he say?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

while I could care less about punk's comments I just find it funny that if it wasn't for smart marks he would never have anywhere near the success that he has today. They're the reason you still have a job in WWE Phil. Does anyone really think casuals would give two shits about his worked shoot promo back in 11'?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



Davion McCool said:


> It's been taken down. Dammit. What did he say?


I never saw the full interview, but Punk basically gave a short and sweet "Fuck you" to the smart marks.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



Eclairal said:


> I assume you're talking about me. Sorry but CM Punk is stupid. He is the face of the company and did you see how he acts ? That's what the bad-ass does now ? They just a " Fuck You " and act like they are awesome ? That just makes him looks like the nerd who wanna be cool but that just do everything wrong. The guy shouldn't be a Main-Eventer. He know nothing about being a top guy of the biggest company. There is a difference between being in the WWE and being in the ROH


IIRC, Punk wasen't _as much_ of an asshole during interviews when he was a "clown-shoes" babyface.

But since he was a shitty face, he won't be carrying the company anyway, so who cares? Heels can be assholes...it's not like WWE will televise this.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

CRIMSON said:


> A smart mark. A fan who thinks that he knows every aspect of the business even when he hasn't stepped foot into an arena let alone compete in a ring. A fan who judges a certain wrestler's appearance, mic skills, ring skills, charisma and bashes him being unaware of the fact that he himself doesn't have an ounce of anything that Hornswoggle possesses. A fan who cheers his ass off for his favorite wrestler and then turns on that wrestler once he reaches the top. A fan who thinks that he could've done things in a much better way if he was in the situation of a particular wrestler/promoter when in reality he can't even manage his own pocket money. A fan who reads dirtsheets and spoilers on a constant basis and then bitches about how today's product lacks unpredictability. A fan who wants the product to be controversial and edgy but gets easily offended when someone mocks a hear attack or speaks about crossing borders or mocks a dead person. A fan who wants more wrestling and less promos on a wrestling show but doesn't watch Smackdown and calls it the 'B' show. A fan who bashes the company for promoting social media on a constant basis and then downloads their app and follows them on Facebook and Twitter. A fan who bashes the WWE for spoiling major Smackdown results on their website but reads dirtsheets anyway. A fan who is never satisfied by the product and tries to find the silliest reasons to bitch about. A fan who.. well I'll stop here. That fan is you. That fan is me. That fan is each and everyone of us.


*starts clapping*. Fucking A.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Yes Punk shit on the people that helped you get where you are.
You are extremely talented but without a fan base you are nothing. It turns out that the smark marks were that fan base.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



Last Chancery said:


> Punk's right, though. Imagine, Face Taker vs. Heel Punk, and the crowd reacts the opposite. It would crap all over the story, and specifically, make Punk look heroic for doing what he did to Paul Bearer. That's wrong, but that's what smarks do. They're not there to promote or progress the shows, to make them better; they're there to do all that for themselves.


I'm sorry but the audience doesn't have any job. People pay to go to these shows, and they can cheer whoever they want. If the fans aren't cheering for some of the faces or are cheering for a certain heel over the face then you should know where the problem is. Is not the fan's fault it is Vince's fault for having boring ass stale baby faces. I love how everyone just reassigns blame. Like yesterday on Twitter people were complaining that the crowd were crapping on some matches. Well guess what they were fucking bored, and who's fault is that?
The WWE's fault.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

The "Fuck You" thing is hilarious. I don't think he actually hates us. 

Also the most important thing I heard was when he said he doesn't care if he gets booed or cheered as long as he gets a reaction.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



cavs25 said:


> Yes Punk shit on the people that helped you get where you are.
> You are extremely talented but without a fan base you are nothing. It turns out that the smark marks were that fan base.


I'd wager you want him to kiss up to the fans who would easily throw him away anyways.. and then those smarks can complain that he's just another kiss-ass babyface.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & has a message for "smart mar*



CRIMSON said:


> A smart mark. A fan who thinks that he knows every aspect of the business even when he hasn't stepped foot into an arena let alone compete in a ring. A fan who judges a certain wrestler's appearance, mic skills, ring skills, charisma and bashes him being unaware of the fact that he himself *doesn't have an ounce of anything that Hornswoggle possesses*. A fan who cheers his ass off for his favorite wrestler and then turns on that wrestler once he reaches the top. A fan who thinks that he could've done things in a much better way if he was in the situation of a particular wrestler/promoter when in reality he can't even manage his own pocket money. A fan who reads dirtsheets and spoilers on a constant basis and then bitches about how today's product lacks unpredictability. A fan who wants the product to be controversial and edgy but gets easily offended when someone mocks a hear attack or speaks about crossing borders or mocks a dead person. A fan who wants more wrestling and less promos on a wrestling show but doesn't watch Smackdown and calls it the 'B' show. A fan who bashes the company for promoting social media on a constant basis and then downloads their app and follows them on Facebook and Twitter. A fan who bashes the WWE for spoiling major Smackdown results on their website but reads dirtsheets anyway. A fan who is never satisfied by the product and tries to find the silliest reasons to bitch about. A fan who.. well I'll stop here. That fan is you. That fan is me. That fan is each and everyone of us.


My god this is amazing. :clap


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

Ill offer my opinions on things but I respect what these guys do there the pros and Im just fantasy booking shit off the top of my head cause im bored.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*

:kanye


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Punk says fans don't understand wrestling terms & he has a message for "smart mar*



TaylorFitz said:


> The "Fuck You" thing is hilarious. I don't think he actually hates us.
> 
> Also the most important thing I heard was when he said he doesn't care if he gets booed or cheered as long as he gets a reaction.


Agreed...

I mean i'm pretty sure these NBA,NFL guys would like to tell their fans to stfu when they think they know how to coach the team out of slumps and what not. But they can't...these guys can get away with telling fans to fuck off..pretty much do anything that isn't racist,sexist,anything that will cause the WWE majorly bad publicity.


----------

